# Broadhead for light poundage bow



## Heeler 4 (Apr 10, 2011)

I would like some opinions on a good broadhead for a bow set at 52lbs. I do some hunting in a ground blind with mesh. So, I would be shooting throught the mesh. I would think that a cut on contact broadhead would be the best choice especially for 52lbs. This is a guess based on NO experience.  I hunt mostly deer and a few hogs. Before buying a bunch of different broadheads to test, I thought I'd ask here for some advice based on experience.
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## MoonPie (Apr 10, 2011)

I shoot 53 lbs. Have always used Muzzy's and they work well. I've heard so much about Rage that I will be trying them this coming season cause they fly purdy close to a field tip. On hogs I'd go with a Muzzy. Walmart had a close out bout a month ago, if you can still find um... $7.00 per 3 100gr.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2011)

Heeler 4 said:


> I would like some opinions on a good broadhead for a bow set at 52lbs. I do some hunting in a ground blind with mesh. So, I would be shooting throught the mesh. I would think that a cut on contact broadhead would be the best choice especially for 52lbs. This is a guess based on NO experience.  I hunt mostly deer and a few hogs. Before buying a bunch of different broadheads to test, I thought I'd ask here for some advice based on experience.
> Thanks in advance for the help.



Ramcats, hands down. They fly exactly like a field point. 

I shoot a Mathews Z7, 27" @ 53# with no problems at all. I've tried Thunderheads and G5's but had tuning issues with both, not an inkling of a problem with the Ramcats. As far as I'm concerned, they are the ONLY broadheads I'll ever shoot again.

Now about that shoot-through mesh..... 
Do youself a favor, wear all back and take the mesh down.


----------



## Heeler 4 (Apr 10, 2011)

The mesh is sewn in. It is an option, but the deer I've seen from the blind tend to shy away from black holes.


----------



## dtala (Apr 10, 2011)

four blade steelforce heads....

  troy


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 10, 2011)

Slick Trick Razortrick's or Steelforce Phathead's both are awsome head's that I think would suit your need's. They are extremly accurate and sharp!


----------



## mattech (Apr 10, 2011)

I shoot the ramcats and like them, I would also try the magnus stinger buzzcuts.


----------



## Heeler 4 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks to all so far. This is a BIG help.


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 11, 2011)

Magnus Stinger 4 blade
Slick Trick Razor trick


----------



## satchmo (Apr 11, 2011)

Ramcats


----------



## XJfire75 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ramcats or Magnus Stingers.


----------



## slghtr2000 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I could throw a ramcat through a deer like a spear. Awesome head. UNcle Ted uses the Magnus stinger buzzcut a lot and gets a ton of pass throughs at about fifty pounds. Tuned bow plus sharp head is all you need


----------



## T.P. (Apr 12, 2011)

I prefer a cut-on-contact head. I shoot a 52lb recurve and get  pass-thru's easily. Don't be scared to shoot a heavier weight arrow, it ain't all about speed.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 12, 2011)

If I were shooting a 50 pound compound, I would likely
use a 125 grain Magnus 2, filed scary sharp, on a heavy arrow.
Maybe a 2018 with 3, 4" feathers on the non-business end.

I am not a fan of a head I cannot shoot in a sandpile 20 times,
take a few minutes to file it sharp, then kill something with it.


----------



## secondseason (Apr 12, 2011)

Ramcat is what I shoot. I shoot 47 pounds and get pass throughs even on hogs.  

At the end of the day you will have to find what works best for you and a product that you can have confidence in.  We're all arm chair professional hunters.  Satchmo and I haven't used another head in 3 years and we've killed 26 deer, 5 hogs and a coyote with them all of them pass throughs except one doe that I spined and a hog that I hit and the arrow passed through and stuck in the tree behind it. We spend more time looking for our arrows than the animal.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 12, 2011)

secondseason said:


> I shoot 47 pounds and get pass throughs even on hogs.




What grain arrow are you shooting?


----------



## secondseason (Apr 12, 2011)

lungbuster123 said:


> What grain arrow are you shooting?



My arrow is 348 grains with the broadhead on.  I shoot the 100 grain Ramcat.  I have a 28 1/2 draw and have the arrows cut a little long to allow for the Ramcats 1 3/8" head size.


----------



## Michaelp (Apr 12, 2011)

I would advise a COC head and make sure you have a well tuned bow. Having a broadhead fly like a filedpoint does not make it a good chioce, having any broadhead fly like a filed point out of your bow gives you many choices. I currently shoot shuttle T's, thunderheads, rage/snyper (hunt with them) and magnus out of the same bow to the same POI...(or as good as i can shoot anyway). Took some trial and error and the help of some really knowlegable friends, but now I feel any arrow in the quiver will get it done, way out past my effective range for animals.

At you draw i would avoid mechanicals and stick with a COC head...before the bashing starts, I love mech heads, but would not shoot them with a low poundage bow...best of luck in your choice of broadhead.


----------



## secondseason (Apr 12, 2011)

I edited this thread to delete the little one up contest.  If you find your post missing it's with good reason.


----------



## Heeler 4 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have already ordered 3 broadheads to try. I realize that each bow, arrow, broadhead set-up may not work the same for everyone. The reason I posted this thread is that I am going on my 1st bear hunt the end of May. I am trying to speed up the learning curve with my new bow set-up since I am not able to use my old reliable set-up. I would like to practice as much as possible with the bow,arrow and broadhead combination that I will be using. I am saying all of that to say "THANKS" for all of the opinions/recommendations. It is a big help!


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a mathews dxt 28 1/2 inch draw length with 50lb limbs that is my turkey hunting bow. I shoot the ramcats with the blades reversed and they are devastating on turkeys! This year I may leave my 70lb hoyt in the case and take the dxt deer hunting because it is deadly accurate with the ramcats!!!! For a low poundage bow ramcats get my vote.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 17, 2011)

NAP Hellrazors.


----------



## Heeler 4 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have received and tried 100gr Ramcats, Magnus Stingers and the G-5s. I have 2 more that will be in this week The Ramcat hit right in the center of the 100gr. field tips. The other 2 hit 3/4 inches to the left. I wanted to practice with field tips and know that the broadhead would hit in the exact same place. Therefore the Ramcat was the only choice. In reading another thread there was a video about tuning broadheads to hit in the same place as field tips. In my case, I would need to move the arrow to the right. I don't understand why moving the arrow rest to the right would only impact the striking point of the broadhead and not have any effect on the field tip?????


----------



## Heeler 4 (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone have any knowledge of tuning broadheads as mentioned in above post?


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 18, 2011)

Heeler 4 said:


> Anyone have any knowledge of tuning broadheads as mentioned in above post?



YEs.. you really dont tune the broadhead.. you tune the bow.. Let me find you the link..


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 18, 2011)

Here ya go... follow along and do as it says,,, don't try to re-think it or over think it.. just do it and yes it really is that simple

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=539460&page=1


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 18, 2011)

Basicly.. and the short version of what i've found.. you move your rest the direction you want the broadhead to go.. if you are shooting low left.. move the rest up & right.. but, make your adjustment VERY minimal.. it only took a rest movement of 1/32" to make all the difference on mine 
Once you get the BH & FP hitting together.. then adjust your sight,,, but DO NOT TOUCH your sight during the broadhead tuning until you are 100% done


----------



## Heeler 4 (Apr 18, 2011)

When the arrow rest moves to the right, it would seem that the whole arrow moves to the right. How does that not move the field tip to the right the same distance as the broadhead. I'm not arguing, I just don't understand.


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 18, 2011)

Heeler 4 said:


> When the arrow rest moves to the right, it would seem that the whole arrow moves to the right. How does that not move the field tip to the right the same distance as the broadhead. I'm not arguing, I just don't understand.



Read the part again where I said "don't re-think it or over think it"


----------



## markland (Apr 18, 2011)

Look at the Muzzy Phantom MX it would do just fine for what you are looking for.  Good luck


----------



## secondseason (Apr 18, 2011)

Heeler 4 said:


> I have received and tried 100gr Ramcats, Magnus Stingers and the G-5s. I have 2 more that will be in this week The Ramcat hit right in the center of the 100gr. field tips. The other 2 hit 3/4 inches to the left. I wanted to practice with field tips and know that the broadhead would hit in the exact same place. Therefore the Ramcat was the only choice. In reading another thread there was a video about tuning broadheads to hit in the same place as field tips. In my case, I would need to move the arrow to the right. I don't understand why moving the arrow rest to the right would only impact the striking point of the broadhead and not have any effect on the field tip?????



Glad to hear you had good luck with the Ramcats.  For those that it is important to have consistency between broadheads and field points without changing set up they're the best I have found.


----------



## Heeler 4 (Apr 18, 2011)

secondseason said:


> Glad to hear you had good luck with the Ramcats.  For those that it is important to have consistency between broadheads and field points without changing set up they're the best I have found.



Are you 100% confident that the Ramcat will go through a 250lb bear shot throught the lungs or heart with your set-up?


----------



## secondseason (Apr 18, 2011)

Heeler 4 said:


> Are you 100% confident that the Ramcat will go through a 250lb bear shot throught the lungs or heart with your set-up?



I am.


----------



## Heeler 4 (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome!
Thanks.


----------



## Heeler 4 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for their input!!!!!
I have settled on the Ramcat. I believe it is the best choice for my set-up and for my bear hunt in May. It works for me and I am confident in my capabilities with it. I have no doubt that the other suggested broadheads are also excellent. Thanks again.


----------



## Quailbird (Apr 20, 2011)

I think you will be pleased with your choice.  Thanks for coming by The Range and working with Carl on your setup.  Bring us some pics for the bulletin board when you get back from your trip!


----------



## secondseason (Apr 20, 2011)

The Range has some top notch folks.....wish I lived close enough to visit.


----------



## Heeler 4 (Apr 20, 2011)

Quailbird said:


> I think you will be pleased with your choice.  Thanks for coming by The Range and working with Carl on your setup.  Bring us some pics for the bulletin board when you get back from your trip!



I just posted on Recommended Archery Shops. I really enjoyed meeting Carl and his staff. I feel extremely confident that the tweeks he made will result in much greater accuracy and penetration.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2011)

secondseason said:


> The Range has some top notch folks.....wish I lived close enough to visit.





Heeler 4 said:


> I just posted on Recommended Archery Shops. I really enjoyed meeting Carl and his staff. I feel extremely confident that the tweeks he made will result in much greater accuracy and penetration.



X's 2, Carl is great. 

The ramcats are a good selection. I think the biggest issue is finding a quiver that will accept the ramcat without clearence issues. I recently bought the G5 Magna peep and from all the ones I have checked out, this gives the most room for the ramcat or any head that I have ever used, the foam also comes out and has a secndary spot for mechanical heads like the rage. I would really recomend checking that quiver out if you run into clearence issues.


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 20, 2011)

mattech said:


> X's 2, Carl is great.
> 
> The ramcats are a good selection. I think the biggest issue is finding a quiver that will accept the ramcat without clearence issues. I recently bought the *G5 Magna peep *and from all the ones I have checked out, this gives the most room for the ramcat or any head that I have ever used, the foam also comes out and has a secndary spot for mechanical heads like the rage. I would really recomend checking that quiver out if you run into clearence issues.



Huh???? Maybe you ment teh G5 Mag Loc ????


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2011)

Just 1 More said:


> Huh???? Maybe you ment teh G5 Mag Loc ????



Yep sorry, I was yellin' at my kids as typing this. I ment the Mag loc. Thanks for the attention to detail.


----------



## toddboucher (Apr 20, 2011)

I feel muzzy mx-3 work great in any setup.


----------



## GREG66 (Apr 21, 2011)

Look into Slick Tricks .They are a great broadhead.


----------

